# Indoor Rock Climbing



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone ever go? I wasn't quite sure it belonged here, but I was thinking of hitting Central Rock Gym in Worcester in the next couple weeks, probably some night after work. 

I'm a newbie and rent my own gear but I have fun anyway!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't climbed in years, but I never really got the appeal of the rock gym. Being out on a cliff holding onto granite with a limited number of holds is where it's at. I actually won two day passes to the rock gym and just gave them to my niece and her friend.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 4, 2011)

I viewed it more as a workout type thing and to focus on different moves and such.  It was fun, haven't done it in a number of years.  We used to hit the Stone Age Rock gym down in CT (forget the town).  They just opened up a new place in Hadley, MA that looks cool.  Get after it!


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> I viewed it more as a workout type thing and to focus on different moves and such.  It was fun, haven't done it in a number of years.  We used to hit the Stone Age Rock gym down in CT (forget the town).  They just opened up a new place in Hadley, MA that looks cool.  Get after it!



I'm pretty sure Stone Age was in Manchester, I think I used to go there. 

I like it, for the workout. they do a lot of outdoor climbing near me at Purgatory Chasm in Sutton, MA. 

Here's a random photo I found on Google Images:


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup, that's the place!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 6, 2011)

Purgatory Chasm, haven't been there in years!  Great place to climb.


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 14, 2011)

I used to work at the rock gym at CSC it was pretty sweet college job. They are great way to stay in shape. I had always climbed outdoors prior to the job so it kinda took me a while to feel comfortable in the gym; its different expirence. It was cool to be able to set your own routes though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2011)

My gym has indoor rock climbing, but it has zero appeal to me.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been indoor rock climbing once or twice.. it was ok.  Nothing like actually being on the rock outside...which imho is terrifying but that's what its all about I suppose, the thrill!


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

I have some passes leftover for the place in Worcester. I'm trying to make a night of it after work sometime soon. The passes have been in my glove box for like 8 months.


----------



## bobo-lu (Jul 4, 2011)

I’m also a newbie and I tried indoor rock climbing once. I can recommend it for beginners.


----------

